# Excellent AF page with tons of info on wiring:)



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Reckers, have you seen this site?
I was wiring everything bass ackwards
The color drawing had me all confused(I'm incredibly color-blind)
Had the "Better Half", look at the drawing. When she started :laugh:, I knew where the problem was(she really gets off on that!)

Hopefully, I'll be up and running soon. Keep your fingers crossed

Thanks for all the help!!!

Jim


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Stillakid said:


> Reckers, have you seen this site?


It seems that in your excitement, you forgot the link


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

*LOL*....I'm happy for ya! You should have told me you were colorblind! I've been telling you blue wire-red wire!


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

http://www.rfgco.com/wiring.html


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------

